# Feedback form for soaps - what could I ask?



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 5, 2016)

Have anyone of you perhaps tried to make one before? I tried to find something from the forum using my google-Fu, but nothing really turned up that I felt I could use. (I apologize if I have overlooked something very obvious!)

*--- *What I was thinking of was a card or piece of paper with squares that can have some alternatives,  so people can tick off what they feel is true/not true about the soap. And also have a blank field for aditional thoughts they may have (optional)

*--- *Also, I had a thought that  perhaps after enough of them have answered the form, I could make an    informal draw and the "winner" that I pull out of the hat will get a   small gift basket with soap, batchbombs and lipbalm. That way  I can get more  people to answer the cards next time, and eventually I  can over time  build a wider spreadsheet with specifics to which I can work from   bettering ALL my soaps.

But I am drawing such a blank today, I can`t  seem to wrap my head around  what to ask! I just don`t have a very good  day, I must admit, but I  really wanted to get started on this to take my  mind away from the  pain, and get me going on something I really think  can help me, and  perhaps others that may benefit from such a thread. 

Even though I don`t sell or have a shop or store, I  do think this would be great nonetheless, because an informal feedback form could help understanding _what_ people like, or don`t like so much, for that matter, so I can focus on getting a sence of what they seem to prefer, wether it is fragrances over natural, creamy vs. bubbly, etc.

I give a lot of soaps away, and to friends who have known me for years (some newer ones too) and actually use my soaps, not let them sit there for decoration. They know me well enough to know I am _not _looking for praise either, but real and true, honest feedback that I can gain true experience from. And the feedback so fas has been really good, so I am of course really happy about that, buuuut...

Many just tend to be not so _specific _as I want them to be. After 10 months of testing my soaps the usual feedback I get is: - Your soaps never dry me out in the shower. - They smell really good. - I love the color. - It makes my hands clean, but not dry. Etc. All good things but again...

Anyone with some input? Or is it a bad idea?

Thank you in advance<3

_ETA: I am going to bed now, will check in tomorrow : )_


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's good thread that discusses this, and if you scroll down to post #9, there is a link to a sample survey, complete with circles to fill in, etc..: 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=33667


IrishLass


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 6, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Here's good thread that discusses this, and if you scroll down to post #9, there is a link to a sample survey, complete with circles to fill in, etc..:
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=33667
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, IL,  for taking the time to reply! Yes I have seen that thread before I posted mine, as that one was the only one I could really find that suited my questions. Please forgive me if I am going blind, but there are only 4 replies in that thread, and no link to a sample survey?


----------



## Susie (Apr 6, 2016)

I truly hope you get better results from your survey cards than I did with mine.  

People who do not make soap just don't really seem to care that this soap has 5% less CO than that one.  Or that this soap has 8% superfat compared to an identical appearing soap with 5% superfat.  What they do care about is "this color is pretty" or "that bar smells good".

I decided that if I ever intend to sell soap, that I will ask here for opinions on the recipes I intend to use to sell.  That should give me good feedback.  Until then, I will make the soap that makes me happy and/or meets the needs that I can identify in others.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 6, 2016)

I think you need to balance between getting enough information and something people will actually fill out. You want to ask questions that make people actually think about it. See, we soapers think about soap A LOT. When I wash my hands in the bathroom, I'm thinking about the scent/feel/texture/lather of the cheap Dollar Tree stuff in the pump bottle. I'm evaluating how my hands feel before, during and after. Other people don't think about that. 

So maybe:
How does the bar feel?

How does the lather feel?

How do you hands feel after using this bar?


----------



## amd (Apr 6, 2016)

Getting opinions from non-soapers is difficult. So far all I have collected are ideas for new fragrances, a few comments on bar size, and comments on prices (around here, $5 / bar is high end so I have taken a better look at how I price things and even done 9+ months of research-experimenting to find good ways to use less expensive oils). Mostly what it comes down to is "it's soap." take the compliments that people voluntarily give you - there is no one soap that will make everyone happy - and if someone offers you constructive criticism evaluate it at that time.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 6, 2016)

Susie said:


> I truly hope you get better results from your survey cards than I did with mine.
> 
> People who do not make soap just don't really seem to care that this soap has 5% less CO than that one.  Or that this soap has 8% superfat compared to an identical appearing soap with 5% superfat.  What they do care about is "this color is pretty" or "that bar smells good".
> 
> I decided that if I ever intend to sell soap, that I will ask here for opinions on the recipes I intend to use to sell.  That should give me good feedback.  Until then, I will make the soap that makes me happy and/or meets the needs that I can identify in others.



Thanks for your input, Susie, sorry you had no luck with your cards. And I agree, I think people don`t care about soaprecipes. When I talk about that their eyes just glaze over, lol.

Feedback from the forum is great and very helpfull, absolutely. But if I can get feedback from those who use my soaps on a daily basis, I feel I can get the best out of two worlds. Both here in the forum for information and advice, and feedback from my friends and family irl. I want my cake and eat it too... 



dixiedragon said:


> I think you need to balance between getting enough information and something people will actually fill out. You want to ask questions that make people actually think about it. See, we soapers think about soap A LOT. When I wash my hands in the bathroom, I'm thinking about the scent/feel/texture/lather of the cheap Dollar Tree stuff in the pump bottle. I'm evaluating how my hands feel before, during and after. Other people don't think about that.
> 
> So maybe:
> How does the bar feel?
> ...



Yes indeed, we soapers sure care about soap a lot, more so than others. But that must be because we care about the product and want to make something that is high in quality and something we can be proud of without being afraid to say _I made that_. I have a large family, they all have my soaps, and bug me for more without me asking them, so I must be doing something right at least. Seriously, if it wasn`t for them I would drown in soap!  

Thank you for the three pointers, I noted them down on my list:- )



amd said:


> Getting opinions from non-soapers is difficult. So far all I have collected are ideas for new fragrances, a few comments on bar size, and comments on prices (around here, $5 / bar is high end so I have taken a better look at how I price things and even done 9+ months of research-experimenting to find good ways to use less expensive oils). Mostly what it comes down to is "it's soap." take the compliments that people voluntarily give you - there is no one soap that will make everyone happy - and if someone offers you constructive criticism evaluate it at that time.



Thank you, amd! I agree, constructive feedback is the best and I really love it when someone say something I can benefit from. 

You are right, a soap can`t please everybody. But one of the reasons I want this done is that I have a sneaky suspicion when it comes to men and womens  preference towards soap. 

This feeling is unconfirmed, but it is about how men in my life may like a more "cleansing" bar of soap that make them feel _clean_, and the women feel they want something that feels conditioning. 
My hope was that this could be confirmed or cleared up, because that  will give me an insight of how men and women feel about soap. That could help me  have a  coupple of alternatives ready that men would apreciate _more _than perhaps a woman would. After all, mens skin is usually very different than a womans.

Thanks for the input guys, much appreciated.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 6, 2016)

The feedback I've received so far is like yours. 

The guys love 30% OO, 30% Palm and 30% CO. 
As it cleans well, easy to wash off. Smells like soap! 

Women like ones that don't dry the skin, mean they don't have to lather on so much moisturiser and smells lovely.

I am now writing down which soaps I give people or I get feedback like "the pink one is fabulous" 

Guys just don't seem to notice if soap is drying on their skin. So that might be a pointless question. 

No one likes hard scratchy bits or things that all off (decorations). Guys seem to be most upset by these so they are sensitive to the feel of soap. 

Size of the bar is a good question but I get people who love tall and skinny and those who love the regular loaf bar. 

I ask would you use this in preference to bought soap? 
Mostly I get a look and "it's soap". 

My sons don't like soap with swirls of colour but I discovered that's because my swirls are often soft (too much colour) or the colour comes off into them (too much colour) or the colour fades to a strange colour (natural colourants like spiralina). They don't mind brown soap but they don't like green soap that turns brown. 

This has turned into a "what not to do" list, sorry! But one thing my questions have confirmed is that people all have different preferences about soap!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 6, 2016)

Susie said:


> I truly hope you get better results from your survey cards than I did with mine.
> 
> People who do not make soap just don't really seem to care that this soap has 5% less CO than that one. Or that this soap has 8% superfat compared to an identical appearing soap with 5% superfat. What they do care about is "this color is pretty" or "that bar smells good".
> 
> I decided that if I ever intend to sell soap, that I will ask here for opinions on the recipes I intend to use to sell. That should give me good feedback. Until then, I will make the soap that makes me happy and/or meets the needs that I can identify in others.


 
I find the same thing. I've mostly given up on getting feedback because a huge majority of people are driven by scent, then looks. Some people look downright confused when I ask them if their skin gets too dry, or if there's a build up of scum in their tub! 

Because I don't sell, I just make the soap the way I like it, except for the young men in my life who get extra coconut oil in theirs!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 6, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Thank you so much, IL, for taking the time to reply! Yes I have seen that thread before I posted mine, as that one was the only one I could really find that suited my questions. Please forgive me if I am going blind, but there are only 4 replies in that thread, and no link to a sample survey?


 

I'm sorry, MySoapyHeart- I copied and pasted the wrong link, wouldn't you know it. Here is the link I meant to give you (post #9 has the link to a survey sample):

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=26763


IrishLass


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 7, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I'm sorry, MySoapyHeart- I copied and pasted the wrong link, wouldn't you know it. Here is the link I meant to give you (post #9 has the link to a survey sample):
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=26763
> 
> ...




Lol, that makes more sence, thank you so much, you are an absolute peach, IrishLass, I totally overlooked that one!

(_If peaches doesn`t really tickle your fancy, insert other fuzzy fruits or vegetables of your choice_... )


----------



## Susie (Apr 7, 2016)

My son, his boyfriend, and my hubby all like my solseife soap that has more CO than any others because it makes them "feel CLEAN".  This is a direct quote.  They also like my salt soap with it's high CO.  Just to give you some feedback that may give you some ideas.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 7, 2016)

Susie said:


> My son, his boyfriend, and my hubby all like my solseife soap that has more CO than any others because it makes them "feel CLEAN".  This is a direct quote.  They also like my salt soap with it's high CO.  Just to give you some feedback that may give you some ideas.




Yes, this was very usefull, thank you. It seems my suspicion is correct, that  men mostly prefer much more cleansing soaps. 

A friend of mine is sensitive to soaps high in coconut. And she hates coconuts in general, she gets nausiated whenever there is coconut in food. For her I usually do a 0 cleansing bar, or soaps with no more than 10-15% cocnut and 8 SF. It is a no-go on coconut above 20%, for her, then she starts to itch and scratch.  This is why getting feedback is so great: )

Strangely enough I have discovered that people I know, who don`t like  coconut ingredients in general (coconutmilk, coconut powder, perfumes with that smell etc) can also be more sensitive to soaps made with coconut fat, even with a high SF. I don`t have real proof, but it is an interesting observation that I have encountered several times now. I have come to the point where I ask my guineapigs how they feel about coconutty stuff and take it from there..


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 7, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> The feedback I've received so far is like yours.
> 
> The guys love 30% OO, 30% Palm and 30% CO.
> As it cleans well, easy to wash off. Smells like soap!



Yes this sounds familiar. Hubby loves that soap, also with 10% cocoa butter added to it. He also loves my salt soap, and he doesn't go much for textured tops or "bits", and he tells me I should keep men's soaps simple as he doesn't think other men would like the "bits" either. He could be right, I don't know at this stage. Interesting though.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 7, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Yes, this was very usefull, thank you. It seems my suspicion is correct, that  men mostly prefer much more cleansing soaps.
> 
> A friend of mine is sensitive to soaps high in coconut. And she hates coconuts in general, she gets nausiated whenever there is coconut in food. For her I usually do a 0 cleansing bar, or soaps with no more than 10-15% cocnut and 8 SF. It is a no-go on coconut above 20%, for her, then she starts to itch and scratch.  This is why getting feedback is so great: )
> ere..



Why don't you make her a soap with no coconut at all? I rarely use coconut in any form at all/


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 8, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Why don't you make her a soap with no coconut at all? I rarely use coconut in any form at all/




But, I do!
I said  _"For her I usually do a 0 cleansing bar"_, and that is the one without any coconut ; )

But the one she also really likes and always bugs me to have on hand, is the one with 10% sheabutter, and that has only 10% coconut in it. So although she doesn`t like coconut in food, she can use my soaps as long as they have _less_ than 20% coconut oil in them: )

The only one above the 20% level in coconut, is my standard 100% coconut bar with the 20% SF. Which most of the men in my family tends to gravitate towards.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 9, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> But, I do!
> I said  _"For her I usually do a 0 cleansing bar"_, and that is the one without any coconut ; )
> 
> But the one she also really likes and always bugs me to have on hand, is the one with 10% sheabutter, and that has only 10% coconut in it. So although she doesn`t like coconut in food, she can use my soaps as long as they have _less_ than 20% coconut oil in them: )
> ...




Sorry I missed that. 

Tricky family and friends, typical I think!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 12, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Sorry I missed that.
> 
> Tricky family and friends, typical I think!



No worries! ; )

Yes, sometimes it is tricky to find out what they really want. But then again, it also means that I have to go and play with soapcalc some more (oh no, how _terrible)_ *cough*

The sacrifices we go through for our loved ones... : D


----------

